# The Coffee Peninsula



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

My wife and I decided we should go for an open plan kitchen after lockdown 1. After the Delonghi choked on plaster dust, it created the perfect opportunity to create the coffee peninsula. Here is the rundown:

*Gaggia Classic Pro: *modified with most of the Mr Shades catalogue - PID, On/Off Switch, OPV Spring Mod, Slimline Drip Tray. TP-Link Kasa WiFi switch.

*Grinders: *Eureka Mignon Specialita with tamping mat and 1Zpresso JX Hand Grinder. Had a Hario Skerton but that was replaced very quickly.

*Pourover: *Hario Drip Decanter / Brewista Artisan 900 gooseneck kettle.

*Misc: *Acaia Pearl Scale / VST 18g Basket / Happy Donkey Bottomless PF Handle / Motta Competition 58.4mm Tamper / Motta 35cl Frothing Jug / 500g Airscape Containers / big milk jug and knock box off Amazon / Chalk Board from Nisbetts.

I don't think there is anything left to buy for a while!


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Tidy set up you have there!


----------



## Emily (Dec 27, 2020)

Love the way you have done the shelves. And your prices are reasonable 😊


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I think you should have kept the ACROWS sort of steam punk to add atmosphere.

Was it a loadbearing wall ??


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

El carajillo said:


> I think you should have kept the ACROWS sort of steam punk to add atmosphere.
> 
> Was it a loadbearing wall ??


 Did consider keeping it Berlin squat chic but was shot down. They made us pour a concrete pad and put in a steel post to further support the RSJ join to the corridor wall - I thought they were going to knock down the house when they hammered that in. They broke the news for the addition of the pad and post with "in most houses the joists all run the same way, but yours is different" - it's not good to be special in a building context!



Emily said:


> Love the way you have done the shelves. And your prices are reasonable 😊


 Unfortunately due to the challenging economic situation, prices had to be rebased to hundreds to offset the lack of footfall. My existing clientele is going nowhere anytime soon...


----------

